# How to remove handle bar grips?



## Dakind

How is the best way to remove old handle bar grips without destroying them? I'm kinda new to bike restoration and any help would be great. Also this site rips! I've learned alot.


----------



## Parker

I heard compress air shot through a small hole works.
I used a 7/8 wrench and a rubber mallet, I scuffed up the inside edge of the grips a bit.


----------



## tDuctape

hairspray.


----------



## RMS37

I fill a small bucket full of very hot tap water, soak the bar-end/grip for a couple of minutes, then wrap the grip in a towel and work it off. 

Phil


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Slide a spoke down between the grips and the handlebar, squirt in some water, and twist off with the spoke still in place.  Another squirt of water might help.


----------



## kunzog

Adjust bars so the ends are pointing towards the ground.
Carefully insert a long thin screwdriver or ice pick between handle bar and grip.
Squirt a little Windex or soapy water in the opening you made there.
Twist the grip to release it's hold and gently twist and pull it off.


----------



## Dakind

Thanks everyone for the ideas. Restoring a 77 schwinn 20" hollywood for my daughter and didn't want to loose the grips. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## ejlwheels

I stick a very small flat screwdriver under the edge and squirt WD40 under it.  Then remove the screwdriver and twist gently at that end.


----------



## mre straightbar

*removing grips*

take a cresent wrench and ajust it so it will just slide on bars with out digging put it on bars against grip and push   it bows middle of grip out making it quit easy 
if grips have splits or cracks and you are trying to save them, rest them in a bowl of vegetable oil for a few days      will make rubber more pliable


----------



## 37fleetwood

wow lots of ideas but some of you guys scare me!:eek:
 I used to work in a bike shop years ago and if you have it compressed air works very well. you don't need anything special just point the tip of your nozzle at the edge of the grip where it touches the bar and squeeze the trigger. lightly hold the grip so it doesn't go flying across the room. I haven't found a grip this hasn't worked on yet. sometimes you have to blast it around the edge to get it to break loose all the way around but it will go eventually. lots of the other methods involve the likelyhood of damage to the bars or the grip. the other one which sounds like it holds promise is the hot water one, this should soften the grip a bit and may help in getting it off.
Scott


----------



## akikuro

dishwashing liquid squirted in between the grips and bars - turn the bars upside down so the liquid moves down the grip- slowly work the grips off in a twisting motion... use the soap to wash the grips and bars!


----------



## Don

Removed three sets of old grips recently - warmed the rubber with a paint heat gun (keep it moving), then could fit the nozzle of  WD 40 between the grip and bar and sprayed. Had to heat the grips a couple of times, but then they slid off easily.

Don


----------



## PCHiggin

WoW! Some of this stuff is real scary, LOL! Hey guys,Put away the screwdrivers,crescent wrenches,heatguns,soap buckets,etc. Just do as Scott stated,use compressed air. Zero damage,no mess and they come off in seconds.

Pat


----------



## Santee

Yup, Gotta use a compresser and air nozzle if you want to salvage those grips with zero damage. The compresser was one of the best tools I ever bought.


----------



## Santee

Just charge it on the Home Depot card.....If you own your own home you are aware we will be paying them off the rest of our lives


----------



## Elijaah

In the unusual case that you wish to change handlebar grips that are not loose, one will normally cut them off and discard the old ones. In the even more unlikely event of your wanting to save the old grips, then their removal intact can be made much easier by using a can of furniture polish with lemon and a thin screwdriver. Here's how to pop off those grips in no time.


----------



## ratdaddy

well .the all time best way ive found to remove grips that are really stuck is kinda a combo of these.pry it up alittle and spray alittle oil on it.slide the wrench onto the bars up against the end of the grip and tap lightly with a rubber mallet.ive saved alot of old grips like this


----------



## Rust_Trader

Just call Chuck Norris He'll pull them off. Lol


----------



## frank 81

I made a special tool to remove grips. I took a piece of hard  maple  3"x5"x3/4"   drilled a hole the same size as the bars  then cut it if half threw the middle of the hole. 
   drilled another hole across the width to conect the two pieces with a 1/4 x 20 screw & wing nut.  i put it on the bars and give it a few whacks with a plastic hammer. 
it never fails! and does not damage the grip.


----------



## jpromo

I'm with the air compressor and nozzle. Get a tip with a fine point to press into the hole of one grip then plug the other hole with your thumb. Victory will be yours.


----------



## Aerocycle36

jpromo is right, this is the method that I use and it worked for me dozens of times.


----------



## Keith

*Boiled Eggs*


I agree with a combo of some of these ideas...... Boil the water, adjust the handle bars downward and soak the grip in the very hot water. Remember what parts of your anatomy are very close to the grip height and be very careful not to spill the water on your self or you could end up with some boiled eggs.:eek:  
Good luck
Keith


----------

